# تعليم برمجة PLC ببرنامج (Ladder Loggic) مجانا !!!!!



## محمد الاورمانى (7 مايو 2009)

السادة اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اود ان اوجه اولا تقديرى وشكرى الى مديرين ومشرفين منتدانا الغالى على ما يقومون ببذله من مجهود لجعل المنتدى بصورة افضل جزاهم الله خير الجزاء وكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم يوم القيامه .
ثانيا من باب (اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث وعد منهم علم ينتفع به ) الحديث ، احببت ان اضيف الى منتداكم كورس تعليم برمجة بلغة (LADDER) على وحدة PLC من نوع ( Gemo) مع العلم ان برنامج (LADDER) يتعامل مع اى وحدة اخرى غير هذا النوع ولكن وقع اختيارى على شركة (GEMO) التركية بالاخص لعدة اسباب :
1- رخص ثمن وحدة الPLC مقارنة بثمن اى وحدة اخرى بنفس امكانيتها .
2- وجود نظام حماية بالوحدة فى حالة التركيب الخاطئ او التوصيل الكهربى غير السليم .
3- الشركة وان كانت اوربية الا وانها لازالت حديثة بالسوق المصرى مما يعنى جودة عالية ودعم فنى ممتاز للمنافسة فى السوق .
4- سهولة التعامل مع الوحدة حتى على من ليس له خلفية عن التحكم الالى من الممكن ان يبدا بالتعلم فيها .
5- وكيل الشركة بمصر وهى شركة (Advanced control technology) شركة عملاقة فى مجال التحكم الالى فى مصر ومعروفة وصاحبت خبرة طويلة فى هذا المجال ، مما يعطى ثقة فى وجود خبراء للدعم الفنى فى اى وقت .
6- سهولة الحصول على السوفت وير (software) الخاص بالوحدة والموديل من على موقع الشركة فى اى وقت على الويب .
7- كابل البرمجة الخاص بالوحدة غير مكلف كما يمكن صنعه يدويا .
8- فى تقديرى الشخصى وبعد مدة من ممارسة العمل على تلك الوحدة ، وجدتها لا تختلف عن مثيلتها واتوقع ان تسود السوق المصرى فى خلال السنوات المقبله .
9- شاهدت بنفسى فى شلاتر التليفونات المحمولة الموجودة بمصر لشركات مثل شركة (فودافون) (Vodafone) و شركة ( اتصالات) (etisalat) وحدة الPLC المتحكمة فى درجة حرارة التكييفات كانت من نوع GEMO بموديلاتها المختلفة ، ولا اعتقد ان شركات بهذا الحجم ستثق فى شئ لا يتمتع بجودة ودرجة تشغيل عالية .
10- واخيرا اعلنت شركة (A.C.T) عن البدء فى دورات تعليم لبرمجة هذة الوحدة ، والتى سانقلها اليكم بالتفصيل الممل على صفحات هذا المنتدى وبرغم ذلك انصح من يريد التعلم ان كان من سكان القاهرة ان يتوجه الى فرع الشركة بالقاهرة الكائن ب : 64 ش9 بالمعادى ، فاكس :0223591753 وذلك لوجود مدربين اكفاء واساتذة فى هذا المجال .
وانا بانتظار الردود والاسئلة والاستفسارات على صفحات المنتدى للبدء بالكورس، وفى اى وقت على الهوت ميل باسم : Mohamed_sayed_abdo .
ودمتم بخير صحة وعافية .


----------



## fathy_eng2008 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## dobelhadj (11 مايو 2009)

.
hello friend its a good idea


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا على مبادرتك الطيبة هذه وارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفية سحب برنامج موجود على ال plc


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا في انتظارك


----------



## محمد الاورمانى (28 مايو 2009)

*الحمد لله الذى بفضله تتم الصالحات وبعد،،،*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فى البداية اوجه شكرى وتقديرى لمن قام بالرد واستاذن المهندس ناصر فى الرد على سؤاله متاخر حتى لا ينقطع تسلسل الموضوع وان كان من اول المشاكل التى سيتم حلها باذن الله على صفحات هذا المنتدى .
ثانيا : سنقوم بداية بتحميل الملفين الذين يحملان البرنامج الذى سيقوم الدورة عليها وكذلك شرحه بصيغه pdf من موقع : www.smarthousearabic.blogspot.com وذلك نظرا لعدم استطاعتى تحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة ويبدو انهم ازالوه.
ثالثا : المنهج العام فى دورات تعليم ال(plc) هو تعريفه واستخداماته ونبذه عن التحكم الالى ...الخ 
فبعد استطلاع ارائكم هل ابدا بداية عامة ام ادخل الى برمجه ال(LADDER) مباشرة ؟
فى انتظار ارائكم وعذرا لطول غيابى نظرا لسفرى المتكرر خارج مصر


----------



## ahmed morshidy (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك يا بشمهندس على تعاونك
ارجح البدأ ببعض التعريفات الكهربية ومثال عملى اقرب للواقع وشرحه


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (29 مايو 2009)

نريد بدايه عامه
عازين من الصفر
وجزيت الجنه


----------



## زيد جبار (29 مايو 2009)

شكراااا على الموضوع الرائع . ونريد البدايه من الصفر


----------



## مهندس علم مواد (30 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## naughty angel (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع بجد مهم
وعوزينه من البدايه
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت نترك الموضوع ده للرود ويتعمل موضوع تاني للشرح يكون غير مسموح فيه بالرد حتي لا ينقطع التسلسل في الشرح


----------



## سيف طاهر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الطرح 
وهل يوجد مخطط عام لل plc .
مثل
من pwoer supply الى اشارات input واشارات output الى حاسبة مركزية للسيطرة على الاشارات الواصلة.
تحياتي .....


----------



## محمد عييسى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخ محمد على هذه البرامج الجيدة

ولكني للأسف لم أستطع تنزيلها ، لم يسمح لي النظام بذلك ؟ لماذا؟







محمد الاورمانى قال:


> السادة اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود ان اوجه اولا تقديرى وشكرى الى مديرين ومشرفين منتدانا الغالى على ما يقومون ببذله من مجهود لجعل المنتدى بصورة افضل جزاهم الله خير الجزاء وكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم يوم القيامه .
> ثانيا من باب (اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث وعد منهم علم ينتفع به ) الحديث ، احببت ان اضيف الى منتداكم كورس تعليم برمجة بلغة (ladder) على وحدة plc من نوع ( gemo) مع العلم ان برنامج (ladder) يتعامل مع اى وحدة اخرى غير هذا النوع ولكن وقع اختيارى على شركة (gemo) التركية بالاخص لعدة اسباب :
> ...


----------



## وائل عبده (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## boughanmi (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز بعد التحية والسلام: أريد تعلم كيفية الدخول لبرنامج plc لقراءته وتغيير البرمجة. مثلا: تغيير plc من مكينة إلا مكينة ثانية ليست نفس الخدمة بوضع البرنامج الجديد حسب ما أريد من المكينة


----------



## faerrd (12 مارس 2010)

لك مني جزيل الاحترام


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع كتب في 7/5/2009
و اليوم 12/3/2010
و لا بداية كورس و لا برمجه و لا اي شي وحتى الروابط لاتعمل
ووجدته فى كثيرمن المواقع بنفس المشاركة دون تقديم اى فائدة
للأسف اغلق الموضوع لعدم العبث داخل الملتقى​


----------

